# Meguiars Mirror Bright Introduction



## DetailedClean

*Meguiars Mirror Bright Introduction*

Meguiars have created the Mirror Bright line of car care products by drawning on their legacy and history. The distinctive bottles hark back to our early days with glass bottles and metal screw off tops. Today's bottles might be plastic, but the metal screw off top is still with us, adding to that vintage feeling.



With a craft made look and feel these premium products can help the next generation car guy easily choose a line of products that will address virtually every aspect of basic car care, while providing premium performance in all segments. For those experienced in car care, this line offers some unique performance characteristics that you will find not only appealing, but highly effective. Not merely repackaged or "tweaked" formulations of existing products, each product in the Mirror Bright line is a "clean sheet of paper" formula aimed at both premium performance and a premium user experience.

Detailed Clean for all your car care product needs


----------



## WHIZZER

Some Reviews in the DW review section

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=203


----------

